# Carbon Creations custom Bow Grips NEW info!!



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone I want to let everyone know that Carbon Creations is going through a big change with staff coordinator as well as their website with the introduction of Archery side plate grips. Please keep checking back to the website till it is done. 
http://www.carboncreations.com/
I am just helping *John Cato*,* the actual owner of Carbon Creations*, with getting some info here on Archery Talk. I am just a Staff Shooter and have nothing to do with taking orders. I will however help out in any way possible if you have a question. 
As of right now Carbon Creations has the following brand side plates available:
*Athens
Bowtech
Diamond
Elite
Martin
NBA
PSE
Rytera*
I will post pictures as soon as I can and I am working on a color palette. Keep in mind these grips looks 1000 times better in real life than on any camera, and I have a high dollar DSLR that still doesn’t even show the depth of colors. John turns these grips into works of art!
If you need any information you can PM me or you can call or email John with any questions and or orders. 
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP
*“GRIP THIS”[/*SIZE]


Brian


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I will have to agree with Brian on this one, a camera will never catch the true beauty of the grips.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be updating a new Carbon Creations Staff post. John is honoring all staff positions!!! I will post the link ASAP.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Here is the Carbon Creations updated Satff Page:*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056802178#post1056802178


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

These are just a couple of the many pictures I have. i will add more once I get time tomorrow. I will be posting a color pallette as soon as I can get one made up and or from John. 

Thanks Guys give john your call and get you a set of these SWEET grips. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is the picture I have of mine.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are some colors


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

And more


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Keep in mind these are some colors and not all, and these just happen to be the best pics I have so far of the colors and not just for Bowtech's.......


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

anyone have pics of a lime green on a blk bow????

trying to decide between lime green or black with green inlays for my alien x

its a black a green color theme


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> anyone have pics of a lime green on a blk bow????
> 
> trying to decide between lime green or black with green inlays for my alien x
> 
> its a black a green color theme


Not sure if this is what your looking for but here is what I found.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Man John is fast on sending me the info and brochures!!! Thanks

I scanned the Archery insert and Decal!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Wondering if I'm going to get the grips I paid for and ordered over a month ago. Left a few measages at the office yesterday and today but no response. Hope to hear from someone ASAP. 

Thanks Les


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Wondering if I'm going to get the grips I paid for and ordered over a month ago. Left a few measages at the office yesterday and today but no response. Hope to hear from someone ASAP.
> 
> Thanks Les


Beetle Guy and ANYONE that has an outstanding order please PM me your order info and I will assist you with it!!

Brian


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for but here is what I found.


i love the looks of that grip. think thats the one im going to order:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah its pretty cool!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Wondering if I'm going to get the grips I paid for and ordered over a month ago. Left a few measages at the office yesterday and today but no response. Hope to hear from someone ASAP.
> 
> Thanks Les



Thanks for getting back to me. Looking forward to using the grips and representing your company.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Looking forward to using the grips and representing your company.


I am glad John took care of you so quickly and welcome to the team!!!!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are the grips John sent me for my Vendetta Skullz... I will post better pics when I find my camera, these are from my phone.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Will there be any grips made for the Mathews line up.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Will there be any grips made for the Mathews line up.


I am still gathering all the info on new grips and future ones, I will get back with you as soon as I find out. 

Brian


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for but here is what I found.


Hey...that's my picture....the top left one:shade:

You have PM..


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> I am still gathering all the info on new grips and future ones, I will get back with you as soon as I find out.
> 
> Brian


Ok thanks. Can you PM me if you do.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok sorry if I missed any CC staffers on my list, please PM me if you were slected and I did not list your username. 

Brian


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

How about Hoyt grips? :sad:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bowfisher said:


> How about Hoyt grips? :sad:


I am checking on them, as soon as I get a good answer I will post it!!!! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

To everyone that is waiting on Carbon Creation Grips. PLEASE BE PATIENT! There some unfortunate goings on and things are being rectified! All orders will be filled. Brian and John are busting their tails to right the ship and get in heading back full steam ahead! Here's some pics of my bow before and after....... 


































comparison of the thickness of the stock sideplates with the Carbon Creation side plates. The CC plates are thinner and greatly reduce grip induced torque. Not only are they killer in the looks department, but they are functional as well!!!









Again. I sincerely apologize to anyone that has been having a difficult time with Carbon Creations. The problems have been addressed and eliminated. 

Thank you all for your understanding!!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I've conversed with John a few times via email in the past couple of days & he seems like a very good, down to earth guy. Hopefully he gets this all straightened out with as little damage done as possible. 

I'll be ordering my grips shortly :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Good luck Brian..

they picked the right guy to run this..

:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Good luck Brian..
> 
> they picked the right guy to run this..
> 
> :thumbs_up


Thanks Rodney, however I was not appointed, I just ran with it to help John, the staffers and especially customers. 

Update for all Hoyt and Mathews customers, John just let me know "Both Hoyt And Mathews "2-Piece", Are Still In Infant Stages" He is sorry but please be patient the end product will be outstanding. He prides himself on making HIGH Quality products!! 

Staffers please see update on the Discussion Board. 

Brian


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is the original grip on the Athens Buck Commanders, I am having a Carbon Creations grip engraved with this and logo below.....I will post in about a week and a half when its done!!!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are you CC on my Athens, I got the Flat Bright color and I love them!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

looks good!!!!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah these grips are awesome, and they have no torque in your hand they are comfortable. These are some great quality grips!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

So I assume I could have my set lazer engraved here @ work with no issues?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1130704 

Grip poll


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey I am looking for a few more guys that wanna go in on a lease with me here in Western KY.....Link to my other post!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132917


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

The Engraver should be engraving on the grips tonight,.......cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see the grips


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

me too.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i cant wait to get my lime green AX grip. got sent out monday so hopefully i will see them soon. i already took off my grips so i can slap those puppies on fast.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is some pics the engraver sent me....I will take my own once I get them back!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice grips!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Custom Engraving on Carbon Creations Grips: Grip ($60) Engraving ($15) + Shipping
If you are a current CC grip owner the cost will only be $15 + Shipping. 
If you order your grip from Carbon Creation, John Cato, and want custom engraving it will be available but you will have to talk to him personally about that at the time of ordering. If ordering in the next few days, please call Carbon Creations and ask about the details. 
John Cato
1-888-757-4747(GRIP)
[email protected]

This includes any logo or picture that he may have on file or you can send, with permission, in Vector Format. Any unusable picture format may encounter an extra charge. Any questions about picture format or if it is usable please email it to [email protected] and have him look at the picture for clarification. 

If you want just a name then there is no extra charge. 

John Johnson has permission to use the Buck Commander and Athens logo *ONLY* on Athens Grips. 

New Carbon Creations Grip orders prices and shipping info can be discussed by contacting John Cato 1-888-757-4747(GRIP) [email protected] personally. I have nothing to do with the engraving company but I can help you with any info you may have. 

Engrave U
John Johnson
1101 E Beverly Lane
Phoenix, AZ 85022
602-380-6952
[email protected]


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

grips look awesome ttt for a awesome company


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is sweet! I might have to work on an image or two to get put on my grips. Thanks for the heads up and they look sweet.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

They are really nice grips!!!


----------



## dave cole (Mar 29, 2007)

*Destroyer Grip?*

Have you been able to work on a grip for the Destroyer yet? Thanks!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

dave cole said:


> Have you been able to work on a grip for the Destroyer yet? Thanks!


Are they sideplates? New bows are hard to keep up with and I am not sure John has recieved any templates but I will check. 

Brian


----------



## dave cole (Mar 29, 2007)

*Destroyer Grip*

The Destroyer has a one-piece wrap-around grip. It's glued on, and also has a button-head allen bolt on each side. It's an all-black plastic grip, and doesn't look bad on my black Destroyer, but has generated a lot of negative feedback from many who are considering purchasing the bow. I like mine, functionally, but a well-done custom grip would really offset the bow, and hopefully function better also. Thanks!


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a '10 Alien Z and was wondering if you could come up with a good grip pattern for this... i have the skulll pattern with green and grey strings, JWT said that he was gonna try to make a sling for it that is unique just for me.. thanks, and send me a PM when you know if you can do sometihng like that:shade:


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey I am looking for a few more guys that wanna go in on a lease with me here in Western KY.....Link to my other post!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132917


Sent you a PM on this


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is the grips back from the engraver!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I am anxiously waiting on my set for my Accomplice!!!!! :mg:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

How do the Carbon Creations grips mount, I do not see any holes. Also, what color black is that? Very sharp looking grips.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They are two sided tape that is super strong....never had one pop off. However you can pry them off and slap them on a piece of wax paper and restick them later or swap them with different colors as you feel like......I have two different colors for mine!!!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Is the grip at the top of post #55 2x2 or 4x4?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

4x4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I finally got my grips today & all I can say is WOW!!!!! :mg: :mg:

The pictures simply do not do these things justice guys. I ordered the burnt orange/black & the design is simply awesome. Sometimes it appears all orange, sometimes it's all black & sometimes you get this sort of holographic thing going on lol. I don't know how John does it but they are simply amazing!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

DesignedToHunt said:


>


Very Nice!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lukeb (Dec 9, 2009)

how are the grips for the hoyt bows going will the new 2010 bows be covered? i am interested in a grip for a maxxis 35


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

in the process......All I know is the Hoyts will fly off the shelves like hotcakes once they are done. These are Custom and the molds are hard to get right, but once done they can be produced rather quickly.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

bump :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

John is a great guy and he make a great product. Love my grips!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

beetle guy said:


> john is a great guy and he make a great product. Love my grips!


+1!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

John just told me he is sending 10 sets of grips like below, black with same BC and Athens logos, to the engraver to have on stock and selling them at $70.00 a set!!! Man the engraving really pops and the black is super slick!!!!

These grips will go fast so get ahold of him ASAP, if they are gone he is planning on sending more and can even custom order them. Custom logos and names are available but you need to contact John so he can get a quote for you. 

SIZE="4"]Contact John Cato at:
Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP[/SIZE]
“GRIP THIS”or PM me.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

John will be spending all weekend on the Hoyt grips guys!!! So hopefully he will get the final specs finished and be able to crank some out soon!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I got mine a week or 2 ago. very impressed with how they look.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

the third one down on that NEW BREED ARCHERY bow is awesome.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Got set up as a dealer and John sent us a gold grip for our Martin Slayer X.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Those look sweet Pimp!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt for a great grip


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

some great looking grips here fellas!:wink:


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

These are some of the best grips out there!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

shuttle1 said:


> These are the best grips out there!



I fixed it for you lol


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is what John from Carbon Creations emailed me over the weekend. He met up with Joe, Wicked1Strings and got the template. Thanks Fellow Athens staffer Joe!!! I am not 100% sure what all options John will be having available yet and will post all updates. These things look sweet and when I get my set I am ordering I will post those pics as well.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

John also has 10 Athens grips for engraving, anyone interested in getting some engraving please contact him ASAP before they are gone!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT for the best grips offered IMO


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*grips*

How much for the grips with the cutouts(which I have too brag I suggested) with the inside painted orange?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

AthensStaffer said:


> How much for the grips with the cutouts(which I have too brag I suggested) with the inside painted orange?


The cut out Athens grips are $70 TYD. Give John a call or email about color options and or check out below:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1122163
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP



Brian


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

AthensStaffer said:


> How much for the grips with the cutouts(which I have too brag I suggested) with the inside painted orange?


ummmm you taking credit for my cut out design?? lol


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> ummmm you taking credit for my cut out design?? lol


LOL.....get him!!!! Hey U want a set Rodney? Maybe I can swing u one for being a nice guy...LOL


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is some pics of the new Carbon Creations Skeleton Grips!!!!


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*hey!!!!!*

hey i was the first one to post it in the thread.....see you done did it now son....i am telling you....crappin in ur stand....LMAO.....DUDE I AM SO EXCITED BOUT THE HUNT BUT SO TICKED ABOUT WHAT HEAD TO SHOOT. I LIKE THOSE STRIKER MAGS THOUGH, BUT I WANT SOMETHING I CAN USE FOR DEER TOO SO I DONT WASTE A BUNCH OF MONEY AND WANT SOMETHING I CAN SHOOT OUT TO 60+ YARDS




rodney482 said:


> ummmm you taking credit for my cut out design?? lol


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*Wanting grips*

Hey Guys,
I am wanting a set of MY CUTOUT DESIGN(HEHE) grips but can't get ahold of ANYONE to order them. I would like the 4x4 black with the inside of the cutout painted orange if possible


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bcbow1971 said:


> LOL.....get him!!!! Hey U want a set Rodney? Maybe I can swing u one for being a nice guy...LOL


I bet the big boss man would love a set in black carbon fiber..

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm the one that hooked everybody up . Don't forget me . Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I bet the big boss man would love a set in black carbon fiber..
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up





cartman308 said:


> I'm the one that hooked everybody up . Don't forget me . Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I may get one set and lay them in the octagon and let you two fight for the death over em.....lol.....I'll see what I can do guys!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I may get one set and lay them in the octagon and let you two fight for the death over em.....lol.....I'll see what I can do guys!!!


Don't worry bout it Brian. I'm just messing around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Just ordered my set of Athens skeleton grips tonight. John was a great guy to deal with and I can't wait to get them sometime next week.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

silver bullet said:


> Just ordered my set of Athens skeleton grips tonight. John was a great guy to deal with and I can't wait to get them sometime next week.


Sweet and fast shipment as well!!


----------



## thegoldman01 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Diamond Razor Edge?*

I may have missed this on the way through, but I'm wondering if you can make grips for the 2010 Diamond Razor Edge youth bow? It may be the same as the rest of the Diamond line, I'm not sure. I've got a 10 year old daughter that needs a set of pink and black ones.:teeth:


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

So Rodney, when are you going to talk him into working a deal with the staffers?? :wink:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

thegoldman01 said:


> I may have missed this on the way through, but I'm wondering if you can make grips for the 2010 Diamond Razor Edge youth bow? It may be the same as the rest of the Diamond line, I'm not sure. I've got a 10 year old daughter that needs a set of pink and black ones.:teeth:


I just got confirmation the Razor Edge Grips Are The Same As Diamond/Bowtech Grips So get ahold of John and he has Grips for you!!

Here is Johns info:
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP


Brian


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good looking grips, I know hoyts are being worked on now and I can't wait for them!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> I just got confirmation the Razor Edge Grips Are The Same As Diamond/Bowtech Grips So get ahold of John and he has Grips for you!!
> 
> Here is Johns info:
> John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
> ...


Nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for all to see check out those athens grips.


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

*Recieved my grips*

I just received my Athens cut-out grips and all I can say is Wow! What a difference in both looks and feel in the hand. I would like to thank John for the great customer service and a great product. Will post pictures once the rest of accessories arrive.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet lets see the pics!!!!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I was hoping to have it all set up before posting pictures. I have a few more things coming this week. They look really good.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for CC


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

silver bullet said:


> I just received my Athens cut-out grips and all I can say is Wow! What a difference in both looks and feel in the hand. I would like to thank John for the great customer service and a great product. Will post pictures once the rest of accessories arrive.


This post is useless without pics!! Man card violation.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

onetohunt said:


> This post is useless without pics!! Man card violation.


Onetohunt......there is never such thing as a useless Post when it comes to these sweet grips!! 
Until he gets his pics posted here is some eye candy for u!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

This is like rubbing salt into a wound,,,,,,,, Very nice work and bow's guys.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Talked to John Yesterday and Hoyt is a tough grip and he is still trying to get it right. 
I wish Mathews had sideplates.....not that I have a Mathews but there are a ton out there and I know they would be a big hit!!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Talked to John Yesterday and Hoyt is a tough grip and he is still trying to get it right.
> I wish Mathews had sideplates.....not that I have a Mathews but there are a ton out there and I know they would be a big hit!!!


Yeah I talked to him Tuesday and he was trying to get them out. Yeah They are almost to good looking to use.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They are super tough and you can get a few different colors and change them out also. 

Carbon Fiber CNCing is an art and John is an artist....but sometimes certain grips can give him some troubles getting it perfect!!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> They are super tough and you can get a few different colors and change them out also.
> 
> Carbon Fiber CNCing is an art and John is an artist....but sometimes certain grips can give him some troubles getting it perfect!!!



Oh yeah, I know how that is. I run into that make parts for guns that you can't get/find parts for anymore.


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*hoyt grips for lefties?*



bcbow1971 said:


> Talked to John Yesterday and Hoyt is a tough grip and he is still trying to get it right.
> I wish Mathews had sideplates.....not that I have a Mathews but there are a ton out there and I know they would be a big hit!!!


I can't wait for the Hoyt grips to come out - I'm looking forward to ordering. They look great, and I love how thin they are. Two questions - these are going to be sideplates for the Hoyts, right? Second, I don't suppose these are going to be available for lefties right away? I am used to having to wait for later releases of lefthanded goods, is there any idea how long it will be delayed behind the righthanded version?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

is the right and left sides different? If so call John at phone number on 1st page. Also wouldnt hurt to call and show support for Hoyts....may get them done sooner...lol


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

bcbow1971 said:


> is the right and left sides different? If so call John at phone number on 1st page. Also wouldnt hurt to call and show support for Hoyts....may get them done sooner...lol


Well, I have the laminated wood sideplates from Hoyt right now. On those, there is a small shelf for your thumb. I honestly don't think its necessary, but I thought that might be part of the problem with getting them right. I guess I will just have to ask John. If he leaves the shelf off and makes both sides the same i could get them right away:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

true!! give him a call


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> I noticed that the bowtech grips has no mounting holes drilled, how does the grip attach to the riser ?
> 
> Also does any the bowtech grips shown in the picture fit the Diamond Razor Edge ?
> 
> If so, what is the cost of the grip ? I am thinking of getting the silver/gray grips for my daughter.


Another Bowtech and Diamond shooter verified that his CC grips fit on both the Bowtech and the Diamond Razor Edge. The grips come with a Heavy duty two sided tape that can actually allow you to remove and replace if you wanted to ever take them off and or switch to another color. No screws needed. The price is $60.00 for a set of these grips. View the colors in the beginning of the thread but just keep in mind any picture does not even do the grips justice.....they look 1000x better in real life. Some of my pictures of my Athens and PSE look sharp but I get all kinds of compliments in person and they look unreal in sunlight!!!

Get ahold of John Cato at Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP
“GRIP THIS”

let me know if you need anything else.

Brian


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

Received mine yesterday....very nice!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice and matches the sling!!!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

John does GREAT work...

Here is a pic of my Accomplice...


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> Very nice and matches the sling!!!!!



Thanks...sling made by Slingbraid...the cord in the center is a tracer cord. This can really help if you've set your bow down and have difficulty finding it (been there, done that). Tracer cord has a metallic reflective strip woven into the cord, and when light hits it at a certain angle, it reflects brightly. :wink:


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are my Carbon Creation Grips! They are sweet! Make the bow feel 100 times better than it already is!!! Here are some pics of my new strings, they are Wallace Brook Archery, I'm telling you, they are perfect, no twist, nothing at all, If you are lookin for a great string drop him a PM, WallaceB String.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Lookin Good there Shuttle!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hoyts yet?*

Good morning!!


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hoyts?*

I talked to John earlier today. He was working on the Hoyt grips when I called. Sounds like he's getting close, but bad news for me the right handed ones will be out first. John sounded like a good guy who was determined to get the job done right - instead of just getting it done. Keep up the good work John. Hopefully they will be done soon though - all these pics are making me jealous.


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

*Destroyer ?*

Any grips for the Bowtech Destroyer ?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

HARLEYFIVESEVEN said:


> Any grips for the Bowtech Destroyer ?


ditto... like to see one done as well with the riser-grip cut-out openings added if at all possible


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

Harold1 said:


> I talked to John earlier today. He was working on the Hoyt grips when I called. Sounds like he's getting close, but bad news for me the right handed ones will be out first. John sounded like a good guy who was determined to get the job done right - instead of just getting it done. Keep up the good work John. Hopefully they will be done soon though - all these pics are making me jealous.


Sweet I'll give him a call in hopes the right handed one are ready.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good news Hoyt Guys!!!! There done and ready to be ordered!!! The price is a little higher than the other brands, $80, due to the Hoyt design and manufacturing but still a great price for a sweet looking and feeling grip!! All colors I believe are availabel but if not I will let you know. 
Please contact:
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
or call: 1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hoyt*

Got my in for the hoyt. sporty !!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

an those look SWEET!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good lookin grips.:thumbs_up


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

any chance of getting some HCA grips done?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> any chance of getting some HCA grips done?


You would have to give John a call, look at first post for info and contact details. HCA does it have a two piece grip? If so it may not be cost affective for John to CNC a new grip template for only a few customers. Not saying that HCA isnt a great company, just the number of people that may want it may b small. If you can show him a market for him he may do it.......but give him a call and ask him about it. 

Brian


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

good point. not a whole lot here have them so it wouldnt be cost efficient for maybe 5-10 people to want a set of grips


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> good point. not a whole lot here have them so it wouldnt be cost efficient for maybe 5-10 people to want a set of grips


Just give him a call and if you know of more that want HCA grips that may help!!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome grips just what my accomplice needed :shade:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

great look and a great feel


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt for the best looking grips on the market!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Free :bump:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Sending out lots of brochures & doing my best to get CC some business here in PA! :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry I have been out of town an vacation and also visiting my father who broke some ribs. Gotta a call from John over my vacation and he metioned to let everyone know he is sorry for being out of touch himself due to a death of a close family member......We need to keep him in our prayers!

Brian


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Prayers Sent


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up 

and sorry to hear about your father, and sorry to hear John that you lost a close family member prayers are being sent.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good morning everyone. Just wanted to give an update. John at Carbon creation says sales are good and production is rolling but we need to keep pushing these great grips and get them in as many hands to see just how great they are!!!

For those that have never seen Carbon Creation grips they are some of the highest quality custom made grips, let alone they are 100% Crabon Fiber, and the details alone are unreal!! See the pics in the thread and please call John at Carbon Creation with any inquiries or questions about what bows he currently has available and or colors.

John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP
“GRIP THIS”
http://www.carboncreations.com/getdepartment.asp?d=4

Good luck and shoot straight!!
Brian


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some awesome grips.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bringing this back up


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been shooting these grips for a couple of months now and like them more and more. Both functional and good looking. I will be ordering another set within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

You should order the skeloton grips!!! They look sweet!!!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

That is what I am using, the ones with the cut-outs. Looking to get a set for the second Athens 34 that I will be ordering.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt for the best feeling & sexiest looking grips on the market :darkbeer:


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Guys......great looking grips.

Can someone post a photo of a orange/black skeleton grip on a black Accomplice. I just want to see how it looks before ordering.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am not sure if anyone has ordered a skeleton black and orange. I have the solid black and orange and it will be the same as my all black skeleton....which are both posted on here,,,,,,


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back on up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Mornin' bump :darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

evening bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

It looks like I might have to get another set of grips for my new bow!!:thumbs_up Close to ordering another one!!:wink:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt for a great set of grips.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Just Dave (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice looking set of grips. My son needs a new set for his Diamond Razors Edge.Will check out the website.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Just Dave said:


> Very nice looking set of grips. My son needs a new set for his Diamond Razors Edge.Will check out the website.


These are some of the nicest grips on planet! Very smooth and well designed.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

yes to the top!!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

to the top floor, please:wink:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bumping


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Great grips here!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have not heard anything for a while - are there going to be any left handed Hoyt grips?


----------



## Thee_Antic (Nov 22, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Any pictures of the black and orange skeleton grips yet?


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Great grips!!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Brain do they have a set of side plates for the Athens 34 yet I would like to get a set to machmy Bonehead camo


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

up please


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

great grips!! great feel!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

lookin like i could use a set for my elites. leaning on rasberry red for my gt500 and blue for the z28. come on jan 1st i need some birthday cash


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

these are some of my favorite grips out there :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fall_Rut (Sep 19, 2010)

I know I'm chiming in on thread that's 7 yrs old but.... is this place still around? Looking for carbon fiber grips for my Obsession


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I dont think so. The last I saw of them they were only doing pistol grips.


----------

